# G's UP Hoes down (Experience & Questions)



## Retrospect

EDIT: *Please view Report on Page 2.  Thanks!
              Or.. The new thread "G's Up Hoes Down (REPORT)*



Hey there! I haven't been posting on here for quite some time.. but I used to use Bluelight all the time. I pretty much swear by it.

Anyways.. I have done ecstacy a few times started last year.. I haven't done it in awhile.. but..

My girl wanted to try some E. So yesterday we got 5 E Tabs. They are called G's Up Hoes Down _(G. on one side, naked lady on the other with one leg *not two*..  Very good E in my opinion.)_

Well.. I am going to give you a little run down of our nite and I have a couple questions if you ladies and guys don't mind!

We started with 1 E Tab at about 3 O'Clock. Got home about 15 minutes later.. and we weren't really feeling anything yet. I decided to jump in the shower. Well, when I got in the shower.. I noticed it coming up abit. The shower felt great. I was real jittery.. but the shower felt great. When I got out I was quick to clean up.. and went into the room.. let out a deep brath.. and took another quarter.. probably about 45 minutes later. My girl jumped in the shower, she still wasn't feeling much.. but when she got out she was about in the same mind frame I was. She took another quarter as well. By  the time she got out of the shower.. We both had about 1 and a 1/4 a tab in us. We went for a slight 20  minute walk.. Went to the store.. had a bunch of orange juice.. and water. Stay very well hydrated.. came back.. and took another quarter. So now we have 1 1/2 in us.

Well after we took our last dose that brought us up to 1 1/2 it was probably with an 3/4 to two hour frame.. We decided to go for another walk. We walked two miles to a mobile.. and it didn't even phase us.. talked to whole way about us and our relationship.. and it was great. When I got to the mobile.. I went inside to use the bathroom.. and man when I looked into that mirror.. my eyes were huge! I almost started tripping out a little bit.. and I was abit..lol. Came out of the store and she went in.. and did the same thing.. I told her not to look in the mirror.. lol Wasn't sure if it would freak her out to much.. but she did anyways.

Anyways.. We walked home.. and probably around 6 We took another quarter.. each.. And around 8 O'clock another quarter.. So by either we each had two a piece. I was rolling OKAY.. But it wasn't exactly what I expected. I'm thinking I was spacing it out to much. Anyways.. We went with a friend for about an hour.. came back around 9.. and took the last half we had.. each.. so now we have about 2 1/2 each in us.. but this is over like a 6 hour period.

The night after that went fairly well.. I was rolling okay.. but it wasn't as intense as I wanted it to be. It eventually became a little visual. The T.V was off.. I was seeing different scenarios in them.. The light were changing abit. Was seeing some things out my window.. Just kept watching, because I knew it was all in my mind.. but it was very realistic and entertainment. As the nite went on.. We just laid cuddled with each other in the bed.. Listening to music. I kept closing my eyes.. and just relaxing.. rolling with it.. enjoying.. listening to music. There was slight Euphoria & Visuals as I mentioned. All in all it was an amazing nite.. a good time.. I had alot of fun.. but it wasn't as intense as I wanted it to be for me or her.. we both our not complaining.. but if I wouldve known she could handle it pretty good.. We would of dosed different.

Well this weekend coming up we plan on getting some more. Probably 5 or 6 more tabs. I was thinking about 2 to start right of the bat.. or maybe 1 1/2. But I wanted this experience to be way more intense.. and pretty much what I am thinking is dosing a lil' larger would be the key. Like I said.. We took 1 to start.. So maybe taking 1 1/2 (or two) to start.. in another whole one in a couple hours would be the key? I know this would lead to quite the roll.. considering what I did get off these ones.. but I was just wondering your guys (& ladies) opinions.. and have you ever done this E before? It has a good content of MDA I do believe.

Any opinions or feedback would be great! Thanks!

(What are some of the risks? I want this next experience to be a major intense roll.. but must keep in mind to not overdue it. Mind you, we took 5 tabs together within a 6hour frame..  but now I want our next experience.. to be twice what it was.. and way more intense.. I know the basic concepts.. We drink plent of orange juice for the vitamin C.. and LOTS of water.. to stay well hydrated.. Like I said any TIPS, Comments, or suggestions our greatly appreciated!)


----------



## it_girl_rag_doll

a) this isn't the forum for pill IDs (as in, questions like, 'what do you think this particular pill is like?')

b) rolling two weekends in a row is way too often, and continuing to dose for hours and hours isn't the best idea either. There are lots more health risks that way, especially to mental health, and you'll build up a tolerance/lose the magic fast.

c) dosing higher and higher isn't really the key to a more intense E experience, no. Most people find they'll reach a certain point after which taking more just increases the speedy etc. side effects of E.

Wait at least a month between rolls and don't overdo it. Set, setting and verifiably pure MDMA are the key. Ideally I think you don't need to do more than one pill followed by another half an hour or so after you drop.

I'm sure there's information on these questions all over this site tbh.


----------



## Retrospect

Okay.. Well I aplogize for the Pill I.D and all, it wasn't intentional as the way it came out, I guess. I was just looking for some feedback, comments, and suggestions.. because I know with this quality of E.. Way more is to be gained from this experience. I understand not to do it all the time and I do not.. I would just like to make this next experience very intense.. and get right where we want to be.. and then we are breaking for quite awhile. Anyways.. Sorry about the post and it bothering you.. wasn't intended like that. Anyways, thanks for the feedback.. it is appreciated.


----------



## it_girl_rag_doll

Oh no, it didn't bother me.. sorry if it came off like that (it's late, I'm waiting to fall asleep and killing time on the internet etc)

Suggestions for making it the best possible experience: have a longer break than a week; only do one or at most two pills (assuming they're good quality which it sounds like they are) and instead of focussing on taking more and more pills for more and more time think of fun or romantic things to do with your girlfriend. Music, lights, massages... y'know. 

There is a lot to be gained from the E experience, yeah  IME though dosing higher and for longer isn't the best way to go about doing that.


----------



## dynamo

If you want your next experience to be intense try to get something other than G. and ho's because they are notorious for being strait out MDA and not MDMA unless you want mda


----------



## Dragynfyr

FUCK FUCK FUCK! ever spend so much time writing a reply that you log out and lose the thing?!

*sigh* fuck..ok, long story short, the pills are probably all MDA, I loved them dearly, ecstasydata.org has them tested if they are the same, judging by your hallucinations, I'd say yes.

Next time, two for you, one and a half for her because girls are more sensitive. Take 2/3 your initial dose at the 1 1/2 to 2 hour point. Take note that MDA takes 2 hours to peak if your getting anxious it's taking too long. Do not reup more than once, you'll waste it.

Wait more than one week, two minimum, trust me, I've wasted these poor girls before getting antsy.

If you don't know about 5-HTP yet, learn about it, it is a life saver when it comes to taking care of crash depression.

Stay safe, sorry for the quick rewrite.

oh, and if you can get what you are SURE are actual MDMA pills, try combining one each, you will be happy you did.
(and on a side note, shrooms went VERY well with these. First time I got them, I had already been shrooming, took a couple 4 hours after eating the fungi, and had the most visual trip of my life...well, post 2c-e usage that is hehe


----------



## Retrospect

Well what exactly is the difference between MDA and MDMA?


----------



## Retrospect

Sorry did not realize the the post after that.. but I am not exactly sure if they are pure MDA or what.. but I am assuming yes.. and I am not sure what the difference is. We were/are going to do it again this weekend.. because after that we will not be doing it again for QUITE awhile.. So I figured we are going to try to make this weekend worth it. I know I should wait a little longer.. but we wont be doing it again or have opportunity for quite a while.. at least a couple months or so.. So.. We will see.. I am going to check out the site you just gave as well.


Update:

Okay well I just checked the site and I'm not sure if I can post this.. but it's actually these: http://ecstasydata.org/viewtablet.php?ID=1593

It's G. Same shit as your avatar actually.

It says its suspected to be MDA + MDMA.. Which makes sense.. the seemed pretty much like the best E I have ever had.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

Mods, feel free to move this to PR Discussion if you'd like.


----------



## Dragynfyr

Retrospect said:
			
		

> Sorry did not realize the the post after that.. but I am not exactly sure if they are pure MDA or what.. but I am assuming yes.. and I am not sure what the difference is. We were/are going to do it again this weekend.. because after that we will not be doing it again for QUITE awhile.. So I figured we are going to try to make this weekend worth it. I know I should wait a little longer.. but we wont be doing it again or have opportunity for quite a while.. at least a couple months or so.. So.. We will see.. I am going to check out the site you just gave as well.
> 
> 
> Update:
> 
> Okay well I just checked the site and I'm not sure if I can post this.. but it's actually these: http://ecstasydata.org/viewtablet.php?ID=1593
> 
> It's G. Same shit as your avatar actually.
> 
> It says its suspected to be MDA + MDMA.. Which makes sense.. the seemed pretty much like the best E I have ever had.




it says 'suspect' because that's what the person thought they were, after gs/ms though, they showed up as pure MDA. 

MDA is more 'trippy', ie, hallucinogenic (GREAT synergy with other hallucinogens!!) it also lasts longer. The empathy isn't quite as perfect as that of MDMA though, so that's why I'd say mix some MDMA in since your doing this with your girl friend. Personally, I find MDA to be much more recreational, but it also has a harder crash. You should go to erowid.org and start reading in the MDA vault, (erowid should be the first place you always go for info on new substance by the way, don't forget it!)


----------



## indelibleface

Bah, I'm asleep today! 

*yawns and waves magic wand*


----------



## Retrospect

Yea.. See, I am not sure if I could get any with MDMA right now.. Can get white lexus.. but here that's basically shit.. so.. we'll see I guess.


----------



## SmokingMan

Looks like the ones you have are MDA, most likely. Read this report of those pills for another perspective of an MDA trip. Take note of the dosing I used both in pills and in my estimate of amount in each pill. It's basically what Dragynfyr posted. 

I think dosing 1/4 and so far apart was where you went wrong.


----------



## Retrospect

That's pretty much the answer I was looking for.. I figured that is where I went wrong.. So I think instead of me doing 1.. I will do TWO and give her 1 1/2 to start.. and take another in an hour or two.. and give her another one?.. or..? I want to get a really intense experience out of this with her.
I mean after a couple hours I got the mild pain in the stomach (pretty normal I do believe).. and it came on okay.. but just not as intense as I wanted it.


----------



## Dragynfyr

Oh, I think I forgot to mention, if your set on launching off this weekend, you should start taking some 5-htp to restock your brain now.

Just thought I'd mention, I said you'll probably toss your cookies if you take three because I know, cause thats what happened to me lol...soo not to be a complete hippocrite, I'll say that I would go as far as three for you, two for her. And just try to hold it down as long as you can lol Your pretty much guaranteed your the most intense ride you could hope for at that point, any more pills wouldn't get your anything more than sick. You'll be getting the most out of the hallucinogenic potential at that point keep in mind, and it CAN get your mind warping in a very psychedelic nature, so if you two aren't experienced with tripping on things like shrooms, I'd say stay away from this zone because it can be scary if your not prepared, ESPECIALLY if your expecting just an MDMA experience. Not to scare you though, the trip was GREAT! and VERY positively directed, however the crash did seem like a bad acid trip as I was still hallucinating quite a bit as my thoughts became depressed


----------



## Retrospect

I have done shrooms a few times.. acid once or twice. SoOo.. I am definitely prepared for something very intense this weekend.. and just an amazing day with my girlfriend. Very good mind frame for it all. What exactly is 5-htp?


----------



## Dragynfyr

essentially, it IS serotonin, or at least that's what it ends up as by the time it gets to your brain. And as you know, rolling depletes that. You can buy 5 htp supplements at wall-mart and the like. They are GREAT for post roll blues. I usually take 200mg as soon as the pills wear off,and another 100-200 every two hours after that for about 3 or 4 cycles. The next day I take 50 -100 mg, 2 to 3 times a day for the next 3-4  days, depending on how I feel. The work wonders.


----------



## Retrospect

Alright, well I will see if I can pick some up.. I am actually pretty busy this week.. if I actually don't get a chance to get any.. Will it still be okay to roll? I mean shit.. I have in atleast a year before this weekend.. and this was my girls first time.. SoOo.. I figured I should still be all set?


----------



## Dragynfyr

I'd try really hard to get the htp. If it was her first 'roll' (her first time with MDMA will be a totally different experience), id be careful, keep an eye on her this week and make sure she doesn't get too depressed, DON'T roll if you two already feel under the weather. Again, I'd say try to wait if at all possible.


*edit to add to below* Don't take the htp on en empty stomach, I get nauseous if I do.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

I'll second Dragynfyr's suggestion to wait as much as possible.  MDA is a creeper, and what probably messed you up the first time was taking them 1/4's at a time, as somone else said.  If you can wait (which I highly suggest, you'll be glad you did), I'd start with 1 1/2, since MDA does have a tendency to make some people (myself included) nauseous.  Start the 5HTP ASAP, but be careful when first starting it, as it doesn't agree with every single 'body', either.  Good luck & stay safe!


----------



## Retrospect

Alright well thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## Retrospect

I guess I am going to go ahead and get about 6 tomorrow.. For my girl and I. It hasn't been but a week since we did them.. but after this time we aren't going to be doing anymore for quite a long time. I am going to start with either 1 3/4 or two.. and she is going to start with 1 1/2. Then in a couple hours.. depending when I peak.. I guess I will take 2/3rd of my dose? If I start with 1 3/4.. I will eat about 1 1/4 in a couple hours? That sounds pretty good to me.. from what I have been reading in the comments. My girl will take 1 for her second dose.

Edit:

In someones opinion.. Myself taking two hits of Gs up Hoes down.. Would prove to be dangerous or anything would it? I explained what I did the firs ttime about a week ago. And I have taken E a few times last year. It has been awhile.. but I really want to get the most out of this experience. I pretty much plan on taking two.. and then one more (or 1 in 1/4) after a couple hours when I am peaking.. and feel up to it.


----------



## Dragynfyr

you should be perfectly fine taking two. Just remember the water. 

(Sorry to admit this) but my first time I was so happy that I got em, after having been reading about them on pill reports for months, I got a little overzealous..tripple dropped, and when I puked at the hour point, dropped two more.  noot the smartest idea, but the shrooms told me to go ahead and aim high lol. I was floored for two hours, (in retrospect, I was able to start functioning again around the time the shrooms should have worn off) could NOT get off the couch for the first couple hours though...,but yeah, I wouldn't recommend that at all, our pupils were still huge 24 fuckin hours later.

Later into the batch, after the initial horribly irresponsible period, had great time on just two, and another time a great time on just one and a half. You'll be fine off two, you'll be greeeat


----------



## Retrospect

Alright bro.. I hope your right with that answer..lol Cause like I said, I am not extremely experienced.. I have done it a few times last year.. and then last weekend.. that stupid 1 and then 1/4 shit.. the whole night.. But I'll drop two.. and then take one more about 2, 3 hours later when im peaking. Sounds like a plan for me.. and my girl.. It was her first time last weekend.. So 1 1/2 to start.. and probably 1 more in a couple hours.. whenever she is peaking. Stay fully hydrated.. plenty of water. .. Any other suggestions to make 2moro nite more entertaining?


----------



## drumnbass420

Dragynfyr your picture is the BOMB! .g hoe is my most favorite pressie since............maybe the white supermans that were around my area 5 years ago or the blue dolphins of early 04. The first time I ingested that whore I was sooo shocked that they had me that good. I literally danced until past sunrise. I really haven't had a nice mda roll since I was in high school =[ and the afterglow she gives me glows for weeks. .G lady restored my faith that there are still good pressies out there even if you'll have to wait years to get

Id rate them a 8.5/10


----------



## Dragynfyr

^^ thanks =)



Well, how'd it go retrospect? I saw you tried to PM, but my box was full so I didn't get em. Hope your night went well   (I'm curious how the reup went for you, I've never waited more than two hours before)


----------



## Retrospect

Dragynfyr said:
			
		

> FUCK FUCK FUCK! ever spend so much time writing a reply that you log out and lose the thing?!
> 
> *sigh* fuck..ok, long story short, the pills are probably all MDA, I loved them dearly, ecstasydata.org has them tested if they are the same, judging by your hallucinations, I'd say yes.
> 
> Next time, two for you, one and a half for her because girls are more sensitive. Take 2/3 your initial dose at the 1 1/2 to 2 hour point. Take note that MDA takes 2 hours to peak if your getting anxious it's taking too long. Do not reup more than once, you'll waste it.
> 
> Wait more than one week, two minimum, trust me, I've wasted these poor girls before getting antsy.
> 
> If you don't know about 5-HTP yet, learn about it, it is a life saver when it comes to taking care of crash depression.
> 
> Stay safe, sorry for the quick rewrite.
> 
> oh, and if you can get what you are SURE are actual MDMA pills, try combining one each, you will be happy you did.
> (and on a side note, shrooms went VERY well with these. First time I got them, I had already been shrooming, took a couple 4 hours after eating the fungi, and had the most visual trip of my life...well, post 2c-e usage that is hehe



I am thinking these are a combination of MDA & MDMA right now.. very nice. amazing.  my girl and I.. Great day.


----------



## Retrospect

and as far as how it went.. haha 2nite is the nite if u havent noticed.


----------



## ButchersDaughter

ooooh those pills are LOVELY! I've taken a lot of E in my lifetime, but none have ever hit me as hard as G's. 
I took 1 hit to start, and another half, about an hour and a half later, and found the extra dose a little overwhelming. I couldn't get up off the couch, and I thought everything I touched was wet.
Ecstasy's never made me hallucinate before, but on these pills, I was tripping HARD - saw snakes, smoke, spiderwebs and shadows in the apartment - but it wasn't scary at all, the whole time I was cracking up!

I wasn't depressed or anything the next day, just dying to get my hands on some more. Three days later I did just that - and the same batch of pills from the same person had little to no effect at all! My roomate took it with me and he was FLYING, so I suppose these precious little ladies should be honoured, not abused...


----------



## Retrospect

Took close to two to start. My girl took a little more then 1 1/2. Been going amazing.. actually have a report in a text document from start to finish. Just took atleast 2/3rd are initial dose around 7:30. Starting to hit me harder now.. suprised im typing so well..haha. So far fucking amazing. My girl and I are having an amazing time. It's coming up once again.. and feels harder.  We had 6 tabs to start.. and well.. there all gone..lol.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

Glad to hear you're having a wonderful time    Please give us a full update when you're sober.


----------



## Retrospect

Yep. I will give a report here in a few. I guess i'll just post it right in this thread. I have some things to edit, because re-reading it was a little messed up..lol. It's pretty much a start to finish commentary with my girl and myself. So it will be interesting I guess.


----------



## Dragynfyr

lol that's gonna be awesome, my girl and I ended up doing that on our first mescaline trip together hehe (though, she wrote most of it cause I got kinda sick =p )


----------



## Retrospect

Lol.. Yea we will see what happens. It's not as detailed as I pictured.. and eventually I stopped writing abit. I got a couple pictures though..lol.. haha. The report will be coming soon.. just been really busy with some things. It was a good expierence though.


----------



## Retrospect

*G's Up Hoes Down (REPORT)*

*Gs Up Hoes Down (REPORT)*
_G. on one side. One leg naked lady on the other. Very well pressed._

Here is a picture of the pills that look exactly like ours.
I believe ours are better. Extremely well pressed, white, with a _few_ bluish specs.

*NSFW*: 









*My girl and I.. *
Names are "Guy" & "Female" for privacy.

4:15 pm - Dropped about two hits of "Gs Up Hoes Down". My girl dropped 1 1/2.

4:30 pm - Waiting for the comeup.

4:55 pm- (Female) Starting to feel it coming on I think. Getting warm feelings in my head pretty much and it feels lighter when walking. Getting kind of hyper I guess you could say. Not much of anything really but I can feel it start coming on. Vision is darkening a little if that makes any sense. Not sure if it has anything to do with the drug. Deff feeling good at the moment. It will be a good one. 

5:00 pm - (Guy) Very light on my feet.. Feel very light. Hands tingling abit. Palms abit clammy. Definitely coming up.. and can tell it's going to be a good one. Deep breaths. Warm sensations. Everything seems to be getting brighter (in a good way). Hard to explain. Coming up. Arms a little warm.. Music is amazing..

5:04 pm (Female) Wow feeling very good..kind of nervous trying to get that out of my head..pretty jittery..eyes cant stop moving..need to keep moving around..feell like im on air pretty much it feels amazing..eyes are moving around like crazy..head feels well..thoughts are racing but that will calm down..very good. Feels amazing to take a deep breath..and to even move anything really...yup..need to talk not really sure why..get the feeling that if i dont get out everything that i need to say now than i wont be able to later..i dont know my fucking mind is racing but i feel amazing,....nervous..happy..excited..god i love my boyfriend..scared ..wow


5:30 - (Guy) Well, my girl is obviously feeling amazing and I am so happy with that. She is really enjoying herself.. very open and talkative. Same with me. Connected.. Attached.. on the same level. Everything is great. It's an awesome day outside, which is a definite plus. The music inside sounds great. Very light on my feet. Enjoying myself.. Coming up good and smooth.


5:50 pm - (Guy).. This  batch is just absolutely amazing. I really do not know what else to say. Best day of my life x 10. I feel so close to my girl.. and holding her is amazing. Touching is amazing and sensual. It's beautiful outside.. Music is amazing.. Very vibrant and bright.. Amazing. Amazing. Amazing.

5:51 pm-(Female) All i can say is wow. I have done e once before with (GUY) obviouly but we obvixouly spaced it out to far. This is hitting amazingly. I havent felt this amazing..well ever pretty much. my thoughts are astill racing and its hard to sit still..yup it does bring out your true feelings i cant seem to be able to tell (GUY) how much i love him..even though he says he understands lol. feel like im on a cloud i guess you could say..nothing else to say but AMAZING!!


6:10 pm - (Guy) Rolling pretty good.. Peaking pretty good. Sometimes it's nice to just sit back.. close my eyes.. & enjoy the ride.

6:10 pm- (Female) feels good to take deep breaths..amazing to hug (GUY)..warm rushes in my head..kind of nervous still but i trust (GUY) so im all good..some jaw clenching..biting my toungue quite a bit..want to take a walk but its freezing..it feels good but at the same time its too cold...cant seem to type exactly what im feeling..the best day of your life times 10 as my fiancee would say..it deff is amazing...its like every sense in my body is like wow i dont even know the words to say . KK the green of my eyes is pretty much entirely gone. can only see a litle big my fucking pupils are huge

6:50 pm-(Female) still feelings amazing..think i can handle more now but im not entirely asure..(GUY) will be able to judge that..i trust him with everything in me..extremely happy..cloud 9...still trying to trying to get all of my emotions out to (GUY)..feels like if i dont tell him now i never will..i never tell him how much he means to me..wow yup think i can do more... 

6:52 pm- (Guy) Awesome night so far. Everything is very smooth.. and going great. I feel amazing. Very loved up with my girl. Amazing. Going to get ready to drop second in a few. I know I prob. space this out a little to far.. but believe me.. theres no room for complaints. 

7:23pm- (Female) not sure if this is just part of it or not..starting to get like 2-5 seconds of feeling a little normal every couple minutes. Still feeling amazing..thinking alot...head rush and body tingling..letting the music take me over..happier than hell lol...getting ready for second dose

Between 7:30 and 7:40 pm. Guy took close to 1 1/2.. Female took 1 in a little more then that.

7:54 pm (Female) getting ready to go for a quick walk..not far dont want to go to far from the house or anywhere near alot of attention right now. Feeling fucking 100% amazing. I can hear EVERYTHING percfectly..the music and even the crickets outside lol. Feels like im walking through a cloud pretty much i dont know how to describe it 

Around 8:30 PM (Guy) We find ourselves going for walks.. and the euphoria is intense. I'll be just down the road from my house, asking myself, 'Where the hell are we?'.. It's quite amazing. The feeling of the air is amazing. It's pitch black out.. The street lights are amazing.. & the cars that drive bar are overwhealming. Eventually sometime during this nite, we find ourselves in a field. With slight visuals. We walk deep into a field.. Thinking we are blocked off by a fence.. Stopping us from continuing. There was nothing there, after examining. It's very dark in this field and though we are 300 feet from the house.. The lights around us are overwhealming.. and question the direction we are heading. It was an extremely amazing feeling. The euphoria, slight visuals.. Amazing.

9:29 (Female) well he just asked me if I was edible so yeah... everythings great. Just got back from a walk getting ready to take another one if I can make it that far...

10:01 (Female) still feeling pretty good..not so much though that kinda sucks but its been an amazing..everything is

10:30 (Guy) Everything is still pretty amazing, though hitting the downhill slope. It's not a bad thing though. It's going to be an easy comedown.. & eventually, we will just fall asleep.

*CONCLUSION:*
_ We never did end up falling asleep right off. We found ourselves so emotionally, mentally, physicall connected.. That the body chemisty and attraction we coudln't resist. We ended up laying cuddled and could not seem to get close enough to each other. The physical chemistry was heavy.  We could not get close enough. Eventually.. After our time together.. We ended up fallen asleep when we finally did start to come into our comedown. I believe we slept through it.

        The next day seem to be just as amazing as the first.. Of course we were not rollin'.. but we still hda some minor side effects.. and we were an amazing mood. Not harsh side effects at all. A little tired.. But proved to be a great day after.

       Well, that pretty much sums up our report. It wasn't as detailed and as great as I wanted it to be.. I apologize, because there was more to it then described.. but I really was more interested in enjoying our roll. Overall it was amazing. The only thing I would do different.. Is I would of dropped the second ones alot sooner. Probably about an hour in a half in. I believe it would of proved to be much more intense. BUT! There are no complaints. It was an amazing nite. _


Hope you all enjoyed our report. Feedback is encouraged. 
- Retrospect


----------



## Retrospect

I started a new thread "Gs Up Hoes Down (REPORT)".. I wanted to start a new one for more attention and feedback.  If that's appropriate, then you can just lock this thread if you would like.. Considering the conversation was shifted from the main start.. to my report.  Thanks.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

^^^ I edited this for you, you missed changing a name here and there


----------



## kobe4mvp

Damn sounds like you guys get some Bomb shit, i think the pills ive goten were just methbombs and yeah horrible , i wish i had known about that 5-HTP, would have done wonders but yeah GOodluck


----------



## drumnbass420

^^ those g's are fucking awesome, I wish more ppl made things like those. 

Fuck the ppl making the bs I personally think they should all burn to death.very nice and slow too...


----------



## Dragynfyr

Hey ravenous, don't look, now, but mikey could use another edit hehe =p


Awesome report man! Never loose that, it'll make you smile for the rest of your life  5 Hour peak you had yourself there, lol the way you two wrote reminded me of the stuff my girl and I wrote SO much. I've gotta show her this, she'll love it. Great report though, it really captures the experience, you can't beat first time real time coverage like this.


And if anyone was wondering it's a 34X'sAmAzInG Report! lol speaks for it self. The ladies got the job done once again.


----------



## Retrospect

LOL Mikey.. You ass.. lmfao
.., Nice eye.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

^^^  Haha, very good eye....I'm usually a pro with the red pen...I must be slackin'.


----------



## FractalStructure

Living in NYC, which "supposedly" these originated from (at least in the US), i was the person who wrote the "gspot takeover" thread about how maybe 5-6 months ago it was either these .G or G. pills... or CRAP. MDMA nowhere to be found. 

As a result, these being the only reliable MDXX-only hits around at the time (and i dont take rolls that contain anything besides MDMA, MDA or MDE, i never take random rolls), I ate more of these than any other roll in my life, counting both .G and G. and _only_ the original real ones, not the onslaught of copycats with blue speckles or a more defined lady stamp. I even got my hands on the rare lady/sunflower that was just another gspot in disguise. I've seen em, and its actually pretty easy to tell if they are the real ones or whether they are copycats...

If they are white with absolutely no speckles, lady (one leg, one arm) on the front and either a .G or G. on the back (.G are bigger, G. are wider but you can tell even the filler is the same), the stamp is pressed well but they are a bit chalky and somewhat crumbly, they are still pressed professionally and will not fall apart. 

Both are MDA and only MDA, ecstasydata has proven this even though some say the original G. were MDMA, and back when these were everywhere it was thought to be a combo of the two... it even surprised me to find out both were MDA only. Still, the two presses have the same contents, even though .G seem to be somewhat stronger (anyone else notice this?) 

The roll is exactly the same though and much like the old school (not new and crappy) sunflowers, or the 1's, they are amazing rolls if you want MDA, and are up to par with the best of them. Ironically, when i couldnt get MDMA i started hating these, then later I was happy to have found a few again because i honestly really liked these hits, more so than pretty much any other MDA rolls. 

It has an lsd-ish comeup, i experienced some anxiety... but when you hit plateau it brings you into this nice, thoughtful spiritual plane, whereas i find mdma to make me think _less_, while neither cloud my mind. If you got .G the plateau lasts somewhat longer, but with either the crash isnt too bad. 

I had some great (and a few crappy) times with these rolls. If they're still around your area, I would recommend getting a few. I notice MDA pills tend to be speedy so its an opportunity to get clean MDA. If you're one of those people who hates MDA, stay away. Its as simple as that. 

Just make sure not to be fooled by copycats. 

*NSFW*: 










PS: I HATE THE NAME "G's UP HOES DOWN". I prefer "gspots"


----------



## jtrance9

great post and pic i received the first batch of gspots almost a year and half agao and the first ones that came out looked like waffers then came the barrels


----------



## lilczey

anyone kno how many mgs of mda are in those G.'s wit teh blue specs???


----------



## FractalStructure

^nobody knows any mg doses of any rolls. 

you need sophisticated lab tests for that.


----------



## Retrospect

I would say mine seem like a medium-high content, but not sure. Pretty sure these are going to test out as MDA-MDMA combo.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

FractalStructure said:
			
		

> ^nobody knows any mg doses of any rolls.
> 
> you need sophisticated lab tests for that.



And you are correct.    If anyone is wondering why eData doesn't put the mg of each substance in their results, it's because they can't.  It is part of their agreement under the anonymous testing deal they have with DDL, the lab that provides the GC/MS services.


----------



## Retrospect

On EData, There are some pills that DO have the MG on them. From way back when they first started. If you get bored.. Just go through all the pills, way back into when they first started.. and you will see that there are some MG's.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

^^^  Yep, and some of the more current posts on eData show mgs...but those are pulled from the _Microgram_.


----------



## lilczey

and i knew all the above people.... i am a little to experienced to not kno all the ravenous u should kno that we talk enough

i just wanted someones estimate on how many mgs of mda were in these....

i had the sort of new ones wit the blue specs...

teh G. like the original ones but these are a lil different from the origanals...


----------



## Ultiman

well i dunno about u but the White ladies i did have no comparison. They were the best ever. Ive done about 25 diff types. Ive heard about alot of bunk batches luckily i got a good one. The closest i have ever gotten to those pills were red transformers and octagons


----------



## Retrospect

Well.. These were the best ever in my opinion.. and considering my report is 100% true.. Some ppl must see that these were pretty amazing. These DO have some bluish specs in them.. but the comedown is nice.. barely any actually. I can't even explain how amazed I really am by these. I'm really not trying to brag them up..lol.. I could care less you know? But I just wanted to post my report, because I was overly impressed by them.. and figured I would share.


----------



## lilczey

thanks for sharing.....

they really do have blue specs in em no one believes me on that

the origanals don't have no specs at all tho


----------



## rick8580

Hey everyone thanks for all your imput in this thread.  I've tried the G.'s and had similar experiences.  A few months ago we went clubbing (in NYC) and had G.s  I took 2 and after 2 hours felt like I was hardly rolling so I took a third - after maybe 10 mins I was really fucked.  It's a different kind of roll than I had ever had in the past, I guess it was my first time with MDA.  It was a very intense body high and lasted for several hours - really strong. I really like it but kinda missed the bliss that comes with MDMA?  Since I've never tested any of my rolls I can't be sure what I had, only speculation. Has anyone had any recent experience with .G's?  I'm currious if they are the same as the G.'s I had before.  Thanks again for your imput.


----------



## Retrospect

I can't really answer that.. All I can say is from my expierence ^^.. and how I feel mine were an mdma+mda combo.. I mean, it does seem like it from my expierence.. but possibly not. I still haven't had the chance to test them. As for the .G's.. I hear they are MDA.. The same.. but there are so many variations going around. Hard to say I guess.


----------



## lilczey

rick8580 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone thanks for all your imput in this thread.  I've tried the G.'s and had similar experiences.  A few months ago we went clubbing (in NYC) and had G.s  I took 2 and after 2 hours felt like I was hardly rolling so I took a third - after maybe 10 mins I was really fucked.  It's a different kind of roll than I had ever had in the past, I guess it was my first time with MDA.  It was a very intense body high and lasted for several hours - really strong. I really like it but kinda missed the bliss that comes with MDMA?  Since I've never tested any of my rolls I can't be sure what I had, only speculation. Has anyone had any recent experience with .G's?  I'm currious if they are the same as the G.'s I had before.  Thanks again for your imput.


yea dude there good as long as they not off white they the fake .g's

MDA no mdma....buy a tester kit


----------



## lilczey

*NSFW*: 










ok now these are the all one leg and arm .g's bright white ones.....

and 


*NSFW*: 










and the bottom one is the fake .g's the off white ones but the funny thing is they test good

heres the test results


*NSFW*:


----------



## RavenousBlonde

Hmmm....if they're the "Fake" ones, how do they test good?  I'm a little confused.  Probably bc I've never seen any of these pills.


----------



## lilczey

^^ i think trace ammounts were put in the off white ones....so when tested they came up good but nothing in the end...

i have reports of 3 people saying that they had no effect but when i tested it it came up positive i swear on two differn't pillz crazy right..?..


----------



## RavenousBlonde

lilczey said:
			
		

> ^^ i think trace ammounts were put in the off white ones....so when tested they came up good but nothing in the end...
> 
> i have reports of 3 people saying that they had no effect but when i tested it it came up positive i swear on two differn't pillz crazy right..?..



It's very possible, since testers can only tell you if a certain substance is in your pill, but not the amount.  It could have been an extremely low MDxx pill.


----------



## detz

what do u guys think of these?

G and Hoe or w/e you want to call it


*NSFW*: 















NYC, what you guys know?


----------



## lilczey

^ those are good your gonna have fun wit those i got the . G's right now


*NSFW*: 










*these are not to be mistaken for the off white . G's which are no good*


**Mod Edit: I put your pic behind the NSFW tag.    ~RB**


----------



## Retrospect

The ones with the G. look a little 'flaky' I guess compared to the ones I get. But none the less.. they look pretty identical. Mine have a few bluish specs (not all the time.. or atleast not noticable).. I see some sort of yellow speck on yours.. but that looks like it might not even be in the pill.. IDK.

Anyways.. I am interested to hear if you guys have tried these & how they were? I love hearing about the different variations.. and feel very blessed to have access to the ones I do.  lol.. I haven't rolled since this last report.. I am saving up for a very good, memorable night.


----------



## lilczey

^^ wit these u will have a memorable night guaranteed lol


----------



## opiumdreamz

in the last month i have seen 4 different variations of the g's up hoes down and tried all of them, the first batch was mostly garbage and just felt like some amphetamine, the second batch was a strong MDA  pill, the third was a really good MDMA pill, and the last ones i tried the other night was mostly MDMA w/ a lil MDA and also a small amount of an undetermined substance but not too bad. 

lots of different g's/hoes going around in upstate NY especially with music festival season in full swing now


----------



## FractalStructure

Btw, both of these being MDA pills... and I know its not just me because everyone i took both batches (.G and G. and even the lady/sunflower which was just a gspot in disguise) of the only real gspots, chalky, white, round, no speckles and well pressed. One arm, one leg. We all noticed that the roll was exactly the same and that essentially .G and G. are the same pill, except the with the .G we _all_  noticed somewhat stronger effects and longer duration. 

Anyone here notice this or disagree? etc


----------



## kush86

I'm with Fractal on this one. I've had experience w/ both .G and G. , both with the one arm/one leg facing right. Always slightly chalky, no spekcles at all, and if they switch hands a lot they seem to crumble. Definetly MDA in both but like above said, .G seems to pack more of a punch than the G. despite being basically identical. There's been a lot of the G. pressies round lately, which seem to have a higher dose per pill than the originals. Patience though people, they can take a little longer to hit, don't keep poppin pills or your gonna be in for quite the night. For your friends, and the scene altogether's sake, take 1 or 2 and wait, sometimes it takes 45 mins to fully register. A monkey I know ate 1 as a tester and didn't need the extra 1/2 taken as a booster.


----------



## drumnbass420

I've never tried the g.'s only the .g's and they are wonderful. They crumble easy and are bright white.


----------



## lilczey

http://www.usdoj.gov/dea/programs/forensicsci/microgram/mg0308/mg0308.html

lol finally they have caught someone that had the G's up hoes down it was part of a ploy drug arrest this kid had all sorts of shit on him its the third intelligence report 

just so everyone knows the deal there is NO FUCKING SPEED IN THE G.'s pure white...... 

and I've tried the .G's and they are pretty amazing....!!!!.....
heres the pills and test results from them DnB they seem to have a softer come down then the G.'s too i dunno whats up wit that.......


*NSFW*: 










*AND ALSO VERY IMPORTANT NEW FAKES OF THE G-SPOT SERIES BEWARE!!!!* this is a pic of the original fakes and the bottom one is the new fakes


*NSFW*: 









^^^^^^^^^^^^the bottom one is the fake one just so every knows i put a real one and a fake together in one pic so u can tell the difference


*NSFW*:


----------



## drumnbass420

damn, except for the urine yellow color that press is looking like the real ones


----------



## lilczey

^^^ right so thats how u can spot them out... just a heads up

dnb cuz i kno u and ur G's girl


----------



## RavenousBlonde

You got that color right on, dnb, urine yellow, lol

And they do look like a damn good press.  What are in these yellow ones?  Anyone know?  This damn press has me confused as hell because I've never seen them in person.


----------



## lilczey

^^ like i reported on PR they were tested wit simons and nothing came up


----------



## Retrospect

Very interesting. That press is pretty fucking perfect. I got some Gs like last week w/ dot on the left.. so .G... And they didn't turn out to be that great at all. They came from new york.. I'm not sure what the deal was with those.. but the press wasn't as good as in my first report by far.. and like I said they are .G not G.  ... But the 'high' seemed like it was leading up to something that I never got basically.. A couple of hours of being up.. and thats about it.

I'm not going to get into a trip report really, because it doesn't deserve one..lol.. But I dropped two.. and about an hour in.. I dropped another.. and I felt the come up.. but I kept feeling like I was coming up, like leading me on to something that was never going to happen..lol.. I was noticably fucked up.. and my perception changed on the world, with overwhealming feelings.. etc.. but it only really lasted like 3 hours really.. and the crash kinda sucked for me.. I was up all nite. Leg aches.. etc. Sucked.

But I was just trying them out to see how they were.. & that's my conclusion, I wont even do them again.

The gold color press is soo nice though. The press is damn near perfect.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

^^^ With such a perfect press, and by your description, these sound like they might be some copycat piperazine pills.  Too bad you don't have a testing kit.


----------



## lilczey

gold press huh they look anything like the ones i posted up there.... cuz those are the only copycats around that i kno of of these G's actully yea its gotta be those cuz they are .G's but the ones under it are G.'s sooo i dunno maybe more copycats from local producers


----------



## Retrospect

No..lol.. i think you misunderstood me.. I was actually commenting on your pictures above.. w/ the gold press. I have never had any like that myself.


----------



## FractalStructure

Right now, I'm posting a thread on these new G ladies... these are identical to the old school, purely white MDA pills except a little more tan, and some brown-ish specks.

Everyone who has taken them was really fucked up.. i have not ingested them myself, but I suspect piperazines. They cause hallucinations, which are not MDA visuals... Nobody who has taken them (to my knowledge) has had anything serious happen to them, and most actually really enjoyed it. However, these pills are not clean X... stay away from the gspots hitting the streets right now. They are no longer so easy to identify as copycats (originally it was a darker pill with a two handed/legged lady... now you can only tell if you really scrutinize them). Lilczey reports on a bunch of different, but pretty much all copycat g-ladies, the ones that are appearing now. Both .G and G. have been corrupted. ONLY eat the white ones, and who knows, soon those will copycats too. For now, the real ones are still around though.


----------



## lilczey

seriously those off white G's could be anything i have heard that they were ok like people rolled off them but i can't be to sure knowing that some people just really don't kno what they are feeling...

and wit no test i am strongly saying that these are beat......

i mean i have tested the first off white ones that came out first and they came up positive for MDxx wit the mecke test but then when they were took i felt nothing at all doseing 3 at once too........ i think these are especailly made to fuck wit test making people think they are good wit like trace ammounts of mda or mdma or god knos what its just really crazy

for more info go to PR and do a advanced search on my user name lilczey and u will see all my reports


----------



## RavenousBlonde

lilczey said:
			
		

> i mean i have tested the first off white ones that came out first and they came up positive for MDxx wit the mecke test but then when they were took i felt nothing at all doseing 3 at once too........ i think these are especailly made to fuck wit test making people think they are good wit like trace ammounts of mda or mdma or god knos what its just really crazy



Testing kits can only tell you if a certain chemical is present, it can't tell you how much.  Only the GC/MS can do that.  That's the risk you take, unfortunately.  At least you know it's clean, though!


----------



## lilczey

still beat tho.... which makes me wonder.... really what is in it... could be a crazy cocktail of shit who knows


----------



## Retrospect

I think I might have come across these new Gs in the streets.
They seem to have a really nice press.. Almost flawless.. With I would say few (very few, but there) brownish specs in them. I haven't tried them personally myself and haven't heard much about them.. but they are definitely around and I do have access.

What's the verdict on these? Any pics maybe you can share?
These new "Gs" caught my attention..

The ones that i'm comparing too, that I think are the same as what you are describing.. are also from NY.


----------



## lilczey

^^^^^^^^^
dude we were just talking about these they are fucking beat don't even take them take them back to ur dude and get ur money back they are fake!!!!!!!!!!!

heres my reports on them

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=11472

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=10867

hope this helps i got mad reports on fuckin pill reports on the G's

look me up lilczey in advanced search i hope this helps

by all means please dont eat them beans dude


----------



## Retrospect

Nah.. Well, I tried these recently.. and they were quite good actually. Obviously not the same ones..lol


----------



## rollinhog04

*blue .G one leg one arm*

there is some blue .G ladys with one arm and one leg  here in little rock arkansas. im kinda scared to take them becauce i found a report on pillreports and said they were mdxx-meth combo but it was from a year ago. there is so many piperazines going around here im scared to eat them. don't want to got through my last experence with them ever again.no test kit so anyone know about them??


----------



## lilczey

^^ lol 

what report u talkin bout this one?? http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=7495 

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=7402

i wrote these two awhile ago....  got almost every kind of G...........origanals were my fav. outta everything


----------



## rollinhog04

it was another report but the pill kinda looks the same but thats a poor pic. they are normal sized pill. not wide and thick. the only thing is yours were G. the ones here are .G i hate any kind of meth in my pills! so im prolly gonna pass on them. hopefully  the real deal with hit here! i've been looking for the reals ones since they came out. i was so excited whin my homeboy called me and said he has some trucker girls with a G on the other side.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

^^^ Ever thought about a testing kit?  That way you'd know what you were getting.  :D


----------



## DJ_KorKy

*G.'s or .G's?*

Alright well just to get this reply started here, these things have been around my area for quite some time! However there is 3 different batches as far as I remember. There is a batch with a . to the left of the G (.G), one with a . to the right of the G (G.) and one with no . (G). The ones with no dot I believe are the ones with two legs and are fake to the best of my knowledge so to all beware! Next from my personal experience if I recall correctly the batch with the . to the left of the G (.G) is the best batch. That paticular batch contains a fairly large amount of MDA. The batch with . to the right (G.) from what ive been told is a MDA + MDMA cross however low doses of both (again this is to my best recolection but I am almost certain I am correct.) So basically you dosed small amounts of weak pills. Now I always start with at least 2 rolls no matter what colour, press or size (especially due to my experience size means SHIT!). Now I do not recomend for everyone to do as I do, fore I tend to go on paticularly long molly binges every summer and use to rave once a week but have calmed down to maybe once a month now during winter. Since I am not chilling with the most gorgeous women in the world by the name of Molly, I will be coppin some .g's up hoes down tonight, starting with two, and will most likely end up hitting 5. Another thought on these g's up hoes down, I dont know if anyone recalls the sunflowers that were out for a long time as well for both last summer and summer before (white w/ blue specs, sunflower on one side, sunshine on the other, very thick) for those were also high dosed MDA pills, in which I got wicked sick of after a while and refused to by last summer. If anyone agrees with that thought please let me know.



			
				Retrospect said:
			
		

> EDIT: *Please view Report on Page 2.  Thanks!
> Or.. The new thread "G's Up Hoes Down (REPORT)*
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there! I haven't been posting on here for quite some time.. but I used to use Bluelight all the time. I pretty much swear by it.
> 
> Anyways.. I have done ecstacy a few times started last year.. I haven't done it in awhile.. but..
> 
> My girl wanted to try some E. So yesterday we got 5 E Tabs. They are called G's Up Hoes Down _(*G.* on one side, naked lady on the other with one leg *not two*..  Very good E in my opinion.)_


----------



## nam0r321

Get a regular flow of these in ATL, one of my friends has a connect for these and can get them anytime. They are a tad bit more expensive than other rolls going around. But then again, you pay for what you get. The only press that will actually get me going, tried some other stuff and gave up on trying new presses, it's all bunk besides these ladies.


----------



## nukka

nam0r321 said:
			
		

> Get a regular flow of these in ATL, one of my friends has a connect for these and can get them anytime. They are a tad bit more expensive than other rolls going around. But then again, you pay for what you get. The only press that will actually get me going, tried some other stuff and gave up on trying new presses, it's all bunk besides these ladies.



Yeah there are plenty of white ladies floating around ATL... which is all well and good if you enjoy MDA. I don't. I hate MDA. 

Look around for some yellow buddhaliens, they are MDMA, also flooded ATL recently.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

Sounds like I need to visit ATL.  

Anyone still seeing the "bunk" presses floating around?


----------



## Ex-head

I have done this kind of Ex before, I took 1 double-stack orally, and it was amazing people, seriously don't fuck around taking half first then other later, just pop the whole thing, i had the best roll ever, massive euphoria, and was dancing all night, these are really great ex pills and reccomend them to all ravers and users of E. I dont no wat yall are talking about them being fake, these are the Ex pills i always get from my dood and there straight and i love them.


----------



## DJ_KorKy

*oh but there is*



			
				Ex-head said:
			
		

> I dont no wat yall are talking about them being fake, these are the Ex pills i always get from my dood and there straight and i love them.



There actually is three batches of these going around and has been for along time, one of which is garbage or fake whichever you wanna call it. I believe it is the batch with no dot on the side with the G also the ones with "G." are garbage. Best batch are prolly the ones you had .G's up hoes down I think one leg kappa ladie on other side.


----------



## ColinGibs

yea... all mda. Had both .g and g. The .g are definitely more speedy or the g. are just less.  

SWIM has taken lots and lots of these 
If you like molly or mdma the best you will probably really hate this.

swim took molly crystals all night one time and then took a .g later on and it felt like a cloud coming over everything.  Smoke weed and you will be hallucinating.  Other than the fact that they fuckk you up and I can never remember what I just said for about 8 hours at a point, they are just mda. Dont take if you want to roll, thyre trips


----------



## ColinGibs

yea... all mda. Had both .g and g. The .g are definitely more speedy or the g. are just less.  

SWIM has taken lots and lots of these and 

If you like molly or mdma the best you will probably really hate this.

swim took molly crystals all night one time and then took a .g later on and it felt like a cloud coming over everything.  Smoke weed and you will be hallucinating.  Other than the fact that they fuckk you up and I can never remember what I just said for about 8 hours at a point, they are just mda. Dont take if you want to roll, thyre trips


----------



## DJ_KorKy

*agreed*



			
				ColinGibs said:
			
		

> yea... all mda. Had both .g and g. The .g are definitely more speedy or the g. are just less.
> 
> SWIM has taken lots and lots of these and moved hundreds and hundreds.
> 
> If you like molly or mdma the best you will probably really hate this.
> 
> swim took molly crystals all night one time and then took a .g later on and it felt like a cloud coming over everything.  Smoke weed and you will be hallucinating.  Other than the fact that they fuckk you up and I can never remember what I just said for about 8 hours at a point, they are just mda. Dont take if you want to roll, thyre trips




Agreed I most certainly prefer molly.


----------

